
The Female Blanket Octopus Is 70 Times Larger Than the Male - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/what-to-do-when-your-girlfriend-is-70-times-bigger-than-you
======
pvaldes
And this is the less interesting biological fact of the blanket octopuses. One
of the really few animals enought smart to 1- make a decoy and 2- borrow and
carry a 'fire' weapon with she for self-defense and hunting (a weapon not made
by the octopus).

On the other hand, the name of the spider is Nephila, nor Nepila, a small
typo.

~~~
xerophyte12932
For the curious, here is a link to some Blanket Octopus related Facts:

[http://www.deepseanews.com/2015/05/six-reasons-the-
blanket-o...](http://www.deepseanews.com/2015/05/six-reasons-the-blanket-
octopus-is-my-new-favorite-cephalopod/)

------
ClayM
It's not the size of the tentacle that matters...

~~~
arihant
Absolutely. It's the motion of the ocean.

------
gnarbarian
I know a bar where a similar phenomena can be observed.

